# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  > А правда ли, что...  >  При полном сканировании касперским usb-накопителя, на нем все вирусы удалятся?

## алдар

Полное сканирование касперским юсб-флэшки может гарантировать, что вирусов на ней больше нет?
Если учитывать, что сканируется флэшка с компьютера, который НЕ гарантированно здоровый. То есть частенько, пользователь не бывает уверен в том, что его компьютер чист от вирусов, даже при работающем антивирусе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

Разумеется, ни о какой гарантии речи быть не может. И дело не только в "здоровье" компьютера. Просто ни один антивирус не в состоянии гарантировать 100%-ную защиту и лечение от всего на свете, это же очевидно!  :Cool:

----------

